# Ancient LS Judy - Out of Box



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

It’s not just unusual subject matter that always attracts me to a kit. Even I tend to like some of the more famous subjects in aviation history. However, it’s always nice if it can be a bit of both; fairly well-known, but still a bit outside of the ordinary. This is not easy to do for WWII aircraft, which tend to either be famous or forgotten. One plane, though, that does manage to straddle the line is the Yokosuka D4Y, known as the “Judy” in Allied code. I’ve always liked the Judy, both in its inline- and radial-engined forms, and like the Seiran, it always looks to me like a heavy fighter rather than a bomber. 

Of course, it wouldn’t be me if I was reviewing just another Judy. Nope. I managed to come across something of an old and unusual kit this time; one of the old (1960’s, I believe) LS models in the conveniently not-in-scale-to-anything size of 1/75! Just the box art on this thing is worth the price I paid!

Check it out, and prepare to be amazed at what LS could do a half century ago, and be saddened by how far other kit makers still have to go to catch up. 

*https://adamrehorn.wordpress.com/mo...ls-models-1-75-yokosuka-d4y2-suisei-judy-oob/*


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Lot of detail in such a small kit especially from that era. Small kits were usually simplistic at best.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

There are a lot of 1/70 and 1/75 old kits so it must have something to do with the Japanese use of the metric system. The old LS kits were not bad but had the annoying feature of the engraved panel lines stopping where the national insignia decals go !


----------

